# Black Widow: Deshalb verklagt Scarlett Johansson den Disney-Konzern



## AndreLinken (30. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Widow: Deshalb verklagt Scarlett Johansson den Disney-Konzern* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Deshalb verklagt Scarlett Johansson den Disney-Konzern*


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Juli 2021)

> zirka 50 Millionen Dollar an Beteiligungen verloren gegangen.



50 Millionen? Für DEN Film?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> 50 Millionen? Für DEN Film?


Davon ab hat sie ja recht, wenn sie jetzt dadurch reingelegt wurde, Gewinnbeteiligung nur für die Kinoeinnahmen und dann läuft der Film aber nicht primär im Kino sondern über Streaming, da geht natürlich jede Menge Geld flöten. 
Man muss bedenken, der Film wurde ja wohl spätestens Anfang 2020 gedreht und der Vertrag sicher noch 2019 geschlossen. 

Ansonsten, ja, ich empfand ihn als einen der schlechtesten Marvel Filme überhaupt, wenn nicht sogar als schlechtesten. Er war immer noch ansehbar aber ich werde ihn mir z.B. nicht später auf BR kaufen, das lohnt bei dem einfach nicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2021)

Auf der einen Seite war natürlich bei Vertragsabschluss nicht klar, dass es eine weltweite Pandemie geben würde und der Film zu einem Zeitpunkt in die Kinos kommt, in der der Erreger durch Mutationen noch ansteckender geworden ist, was einem so einen Kinobesuch echt vermiesen kann.

Auf der anderen Seite steht das in ihrem Vertrag, der nun nicht erfüllt wurde.

Viel Spaß den Gerichten.


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

Natürlich hört sich diese Summe für uns Exorbitant hoch an, was diese Schauspielgehälter eh alle sind. 
Aber wenn ihr da Vertraglich so viel flöten geht steht sie doch im Recht, also erstmal so als Außenstehender gesehen der natürlich nicht alle Vertragsdetails kennt.
Aber Umsonst geht sie bestimmt nicht gegen so einen Weltkonzern vor. Da werden einige Top Anwälte das schon gut geprüft haben. Und was ihr zusteht steht ihr nun mal zu. Also Unsereiner würde das doch genauso machen.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2021)

es wäre gut wenn das einen Präzedenz schaffen würde, weil das so das Studiosystem doch gerne macht, Gewinnbeteiligungen ausstellt und dann machen die aufeinmal einen Megaverlust


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2021)

Denk mal das wars dann für sie was zukünftigte Projekte bei Disney betrifft (Serien/Filme)


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Denk mal das wars dann für sie was zukünftigte Projekte bei Disney betrifft (Serien/Filme)


ich denke rein Finanziell hat sie eh ausgesorgt, schon lange. Und Disney ist auch nicht alles und sie gehört ja auch eher zu denen die sich die Rollen Quasi aussuchen können.
Und Disney soll es da nicht Übertreiben mit Ihren sogenannten eigener Zurechtweisung, denn es könnte da schnell mal einen Schauspieler Boykott geben. Die letzten Jahre ist Disney da ja nicht gerade Positiv aufgefallen. Auch so ein Weltkonzern kann ganz schnell tiefer fallen als man denkt.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Davon ab hat sie ja recht, wenn sie jetzt dadurch reingelegt wurde, Gewinnbeteiligung nur für die Kinoeinnahmen und dann läuft der Film aber nicht primär im Kino sondern über Streaming, da geht natürlich jede Menge Geld flöten.



Wo bitte steht das? Ich konnte bis jetzt nirgens lesen daß sie nicht an Streaming beteiligt ist.

Halt, da steht ja was ganz anderes:



> Einem Sprecher zufolge habe Disney den Vertrag mit Scarlett Johansson sehr wohl erfüllt und ihr sogar die Chance gewährt, eine zusätzliche Beteiligung in Verbindung mit der Veröffentlichung via Disney+ zu erhalten.



Wie bereits gesagt, lesen, verstehen, usw.


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

Ja das sagt Disney. Aber wie gesagt, umsonst wird sie da nicht angreifen.


----------



## Phone (30. Juli 2021)

Das war es dann wohl für Scarlett Johansson bei Disney....Die Frage ist, warum  kann man sowas nicht intern klären oder ist das gescheiter, wo ich von ausgehe wenn über einen Anteil von den D+ Einnahmen verhandelt wurde.

Nun...Für mich klingt das im großen und ganzen so "mimimi 50 Millionen...mimimi Corona"

Die schreckliche Lage wegen Corona...Das ist wie nach der Frage einer Gehaltserhöhung, DIE IST NIE passend, eine Ausrede findet man immer...entweder weiß man nicht wie die Lage wird oder die Lage ist aktuell schlecht und selbst wenn die Aussichten gut sind sollte man zurückhaltend sein...KÖNNTE ja schlechter werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Das war es dann wohl für Scarlett Johansson bei Disney...


Für mich ist der Film inhaltlich eh der Schlußstrich unter ihrem Marvelchar, also nochmal abgreifen was geht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite steht das in ihrem Vertrag, der nun nicht erfüllt wurde.


Hörensagen.
Was im Vertrag wirklich ausgemacht wurde, wird sich dann erst vor Gericht herauskristallisieren. 
Wobei ich ich es 50/50 sehe, denn 


> "According to Johansson’s complaint, her lawyers reached out to Disney back in 2019 with concerns about the plan to give Black Widow a multi-platform release. After the release strategy was changed, they then attempted to renegotiate Johansson’s contract."


Wenn der eigene Vertrag auf so starken Füßen steht, nimmt es mich wunder, daß man dann den so wasserdichten Vertrag neu verhandeln will, ausgehend von Scarlett Johanssons Seite.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Denk mal das wars dann für sie was zukünftigte Projekte bei Disney betrifft (Serien/Filme)


Wahrscheinlich nicht nur Disney.
Hollywood ist da sehr schnell verschnupft, wenn jemand gegen die etablierten Häuser aufbegehrt (gerechtfertigt oder nicht).
Könnte also auch bei anderen schwierig werden oder es wird weniger Geld angeboten.



Batze schrieb:


> Ja das sagt Disney. Aber wie gesagt, umsonst wird sie da nicht angreifen.


Letztenendes greifen ihre Anwälte an - für die rechnet es sich so oder so, egal ob sie gewinnt oder verliert.
Nicht, daß sie sich keine Topanwälte leisten könnte, aber für Disney arbeitet eine ganze Armee an Anwälten, wäre schon beeindruckend wenn die ein Vertragswerk nicht wasserdicht bekommen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und Disney soll es da nicht Übertreiben mit Ihren sogenannten eigener Zurechtweisung, denn es könnte da schnell mal einen Schauspieler Boykott geben. Die letzten Jahre ist Disney da ja nicht gerade Positiv aufgefallen. Auch so ein Weltkonzern kann ganz schnell tiefer fallen als man denkt.


Ich bezweifle, daß ein Schauspielerboycott Disney groß jucken würde.
Wenn man sich die Hitlist mit den größten Geldmachern ansieht, dann ist es in den meisten Fällen wohl eher so, daß Disney/Marvel die meisten Karrieren von quasi unbekannten Schauspielern angeschoben, bzw. die recht toten Karrieren von Schauspielern wiederbelebt (z.B. Robert Downey Jr.) hat.
Dann wechseln sie halt die Schauspieler...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hörensagen.


Inwiefern? Das im WSJ war doch ein direktes Statement aus Reihen der Anwälte bzw. Johansson   

_„Ms Johansson said she was promised by Marvel Studios, which is owned by Disney, that Black Widow would be a "theatrical release".
She said she had understood this to mean a "window" of time would pass before it would be streamed - a period that has traditionally lasted 90 days.“_








						Scarlett Johansson sues Disney over streaming of Black Widow
					

The star says box office takings for Black Widow were hit when it was streamed at the same time.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Das im WSJ war doch ein direktes Statement aus Reihen der Anwälte bzw. Johansson



Ist immer noch "Hörensagen" (etwas von anderen Erzähltes als einzige Wissensquelle).
Nur weil ihre Anwälte etwas verlautbaren, ist es doch nicht automatisch richtig.
Dann bräuchten wir ja gar keine Verhandlungen vor Gericht, wenn derjenige, dessen Anwälte die erste Aussage bzw. Feststellung trifft, Recht hat bzw. bekommt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2021)

Naja, Verträge lesen traue ich denen schon zu, aber ok.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2021)

> 50 Millionen Dollar an Beteiligungen


Das ist schon pervers.


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist schon pervers.


Und das ist ja *nur* die Summe die, von ihrem Standpunkt her, ihr so nebenbei mal flöten gegangen ist.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und das ist ja *nur* die Summe die, von ihrem Standpunkt her, ihr so nebenbei mal flöten gegangen ist.


Eben.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (30. Juli 2021)

Scarlett Johansson schaut immer noch wie in  "Wieder allein zu Haus" aus  wie ein  dummer hirnloser Teenager


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und das ist ja *nur* die Summe die, von ihrem Standpunkt her, ihr so nebenbei mal flöten gegangen ist.


Die vermutlich eh maximal hochgerechnet wurde damit beim Vergleich etwas brauchbares rauskommt, ist in den USA ja "Branchenüblich"


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Scarlett Johansson schaut immer noch wie in  "Wieder allein zu Haus" aus  wie ein  dummer hirnloser Teenager


Also ich finde sie Cool.


----------



## FalloutEffect (30. Juli 2021)

Scarlett Johansson? Ist das die die wegen Ihres guten Aussehen so bekannt wurde? Schauspielerisch ist mir bei ihr nie was hängengeblieben.

Auf der anderen Seite Disney? Diese Kinderkonzern der jedes Märchen verwurstet hat das es gibt, Auch Weltraummärchen?

Wie sagt man so schön: gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern  und irgendwann vermutlich nicht mehr


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Scarlett Johansson? Ist das die die wegen Ihres guten Aussehen so bekannt wurde? Schauspielerisch ist mir bei ihr nie was hängengeblieben.


Eine Zweite Meryl Streep ist sie bestimmt nicht. Aber das trifft auch auf sehr viele andere zu die sehr viel Geld da im Traumland verdienen.
Und immerhin kann man sich so einige Filme von ihr anschauen. Kennst du Lucy oder noch besser Scoop-Der Knüller? Da fand ich sie auch als Schauspielerisch gar nicht so schlecht. Gerade in Scoop-Der Knüller mit Woody Allen konnte sie Überzeugen, eine tolle Komödie.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja das sagt Disney. Aber wie gesagt, umsonst wird sie da nicht angreifen.



Mutmaßungen Deinerseits, also nichts als bla bla. Ist halt mal wieder ein großer Konzern gegen den man giften kann.

Weißt Du was in ihrem Kopf vorgeht? Nein. Wie solltest Du auch?


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

Natürlich sind das Mutmaßungen, sowohl in die eine wie auch in die andere richtung.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Scarlett Johansson? Ist das die die wegen Ihres guten Aussehen so bekannt wurde? Schauspielerisch ist mir bei ihr nie was hängengeblieben.





Batze schrieb:


> Eine Zweite Meryl Streep ist sie bestimmt nicht. Aber das trifft auch auf sehr viele andere zu die sehr viel Geld da im Traumland verdienen.



Also in Filmen wie Lost in Translation oder Marriage Story ist sie fantastisch. Das sind eben keine Action- oder Comedy-Rollen sondern ernsthafte Filme, und nur in solchen sieht man, was ein Schauspieler wirklich drauf hat.

Und das sage ich als jemand, der gerade nicht Fan von ihr wegen das Aussehens ist, weil sie irgendwie nicht mein Typ ist (wenn natürlich auch immer noch merklich hübscher als das Gros der aktuellen amerikanischen Schauspielerinnen).


----------



## Phone (30. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Film inhaltlich eh der Schlußstrich unter ihrem Marvelchar, also nochmal abgreifen was geht.


Hab ihn noch nicht gesehen aber es ist ja nicht so das da noch zig Filme geplant sind aber nach der Nummer wird sie wohl rausgeschrieben ^^


----------



## lokokokode (31. Juli 2021)

Also Black Widow 2 ist damit Geschichte. Man sollte keinen schlafenden Bären wecken. Ich tippe sogar, dass kein großes Filmstudio sie anfassen wird. Ab jetzt nur noch Indie-Produktionen


----------



## Batze (31. Juli 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Also Black Widow 2 ist damit Geschichte. Man sollte keinen schlafenden Bären wecken.


Ja klar. Immer schön ruhig bleiben und alles mit sich machen lassen.
Bei dieser Einstellung wären wir Sozialpolitisch immer noch in der Steinzeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Hab ihn noch nicht gesehen aber es ist ja nicht so das da noch zig Filme geplant sind aber nach der Nummer wird sie wohl rausgeschrieben ^^





lokokokode schrieb:


> Also Black Widow 2 ist damit Geschichte. Man sollte keinen schlafenden Bären wecken. Ich tippe sogar, dass kein großes Filmstudio sie anfassen wird. Ab jetzt nur noch Indie-Produktionen



Also zum einen ist sie, großer Spoiler, in Endgame gestorben und dieser Black Widow Film ist ein Prequel, welches zehn Jahre vorher spielt und zweitens ist es am Ende eindeutig eine Stabübergabe an ihre Schwester. 

Eine Figur die ich persönlich um Meilen schwächer als Black Widow finde und ich hoffe, deren Showdown gegen Hawkeye wird in irgend einem Film in fünf Minuten zwischendurch abgehandelt und sie kriegt ordentlich auf die Fresse, da sie mir sonst nur noch unsympathischer wird. Fürchte aber, sie soll als große starke Frauenfigur aufgebaut werden. 

Was Scarlet Johanssons Karriere angeht, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Vielleicht arbeitet sie in Zukunft nicht mehr für Disney aber warum sollte sie nicht für andere arbeiten? 
Ist ja nicht so, dass sie immer Filme dreht wo sie 50 Millionen Gage bekommt, sie dreht ja gerade auch immer mal wieder kleinere Filme, wo sie wahrscheinlich eher nicht mal 1 Millionen für kriegt. 

Scarlet Johansson hat einen Net Worth von 165 Millionen Dollar. Also selbst wenn, dann kann sie sich auch gemütlich zur Ruhe setzen oder ihre eigene Firma aufmachen. Sie ist "too big to fail" sozusagen. 
Zum Vergleich, Robert Downey Jr. hat einen "Wert" von 300 Millionen Dollar, Brie Larson hat 25 Millionen und eine Alicia Vikander sogar nur 8 Millionen. Aktueller Superstar Dwayne Johnson liegt bei stolzen 325 Millionen und eine Legende wie Clint Eastwood bei 375 Millionen. Auch Will Smith liegt um diesen Dreh mit 350 Millionen. 
Ein Chris Evans und ein Chris Hemsworth wiederum sind mit nur 120 Millionen weit weniger Wert als Scarlet Johansson. Und ein Mark Ruffalo liegt sogar auch nur bei 35 Millionen und Paul Rudd hat 70 Millionen Wert. 

Also bevor Scarlet Johansson abgeschossen wird, würden da eher einige andere ihre Karriere aufgeben müssen, sie ist einfach viel zu wertvoll.


----------



## hunterseyes (31. Juli 2021)

Die sollte sich mal an den Kopf fassen - wer geht denn während der Corona-Krise ins Kino? Da hätte sie eher ne Beteiligung über Streamingdienste aushandeln sollen und nicht nur stupide an den Kinoeinnahmen. Voll unsympathisch diese Göre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2021)

Tja, bestätigt sich leider immer wieder:
Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Denk mal das wars dann für sie was zukünftigte Projekte bei Disney betrifft (Serien/Filme)


Falls da überhaupt noch was gekommen wäre. Mit einer Toten Figur lässt sich wenig anstellen, und eine Prequel-Serie würde die Produktion wegen zuhaufer Verjüngungseffekte arg verteuern.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Juli 2021)

War ihr Vertrag mit dem Film nicht sowieso erfüllt, was diese Figur betrifft?
Ist natürlich die Frage, ob sie zukünftig andere Rollen bei Disney bekommt.  Aber vielleicht ist sie damit auch durch.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2021)

Seid die Dame Woody Allens Missbrauchs-Hintern küsst, ist sie bei mir schon lange durch.
Weil sie mit ihm geredet hat, ist sie absolut überzeugt, daß er die Wahrheit sagt.
Man muß entweder maximal naiv sein oder absolut berechnend, um solche Aussagen vom Stapel zu lassen, speziell mit dem Hintergrund und den juristischen Gegebenheiten.
Gleiches gilt für Schauspieler, die aktiv Polanski den Hintern abschlabbern und seine Vergewaltigung eines Kindes  schönreden bzw. ihn verteidigen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Seid die Dame Woody Allens Missbrauchs-Hintern küsst, ist sie bei mir schon lange durch.
> Weil sie mit ihm geredet hat, ist sie absolut überzeugt, daß er die Wahrheit sagt.


Eine persönliche Befragung ist durchaus Teil einer validen Möglichkeit, zu einem objektiven Urteil zu kommen.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für Schauspieler, die aktiv Polanski den Hintern abschlabbern und seine Vergewaltigung eines Kindes  schönreden bzw. ihn verteidigen.


Generell gilt:
Jemand, der verurteilt wurde und für seine Tat gebüßt hat, hat quasi wieder eine reine Weste.
Wer noch nie in seinem Leben was falsch gemacht hat, werfe den ersten Stein.

Natürlich ist genau dieser Punkt gerade bei Polanski das Problem, da ER ja meint, seine Strafe abgesessen zu haben.
Andererseits: Eine Gefängnisstrafe hat ja den Sinn, daß derjenige über seine Taten nachdenkt und seine Fehler einsieht.
Das könnte bei Polanski in den vergangenen 45 Jahren(!) durchaus passiert sein.


----------



## pineappletastic (31. Juli 2021)

Wenn man sich hier manche Kommentare durchliest, möchte man nur den Kopf schütteln. Ich finde es gut, dass SJ Disney verklagt und hoffentlich auch gewinnt. Es ist ein Witz, wenn ausgerechnet Disney jetzt die Corona Karte auspackt und so tut als ob SJ Verhalten fragwürdig ist. Wir reden von Disney! Einem Konzern, der seit Jahrzehnten dadurch glänzt, einen Dreck auf Verträge zu geben und Leute zu bescheißen. Also wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, wer hier glaubwürdiger ist, dann wähle ich sicherlich nicht die Maus. 

Fakt ist, der Vertrag stammt aus der Vor-Corona Zeit und der Disney Plus Anfangszeit. Selbst wenn im Vertrag keine reine Exklusivklausel verankert sein sollte, spielt das erstmal keine Rolle, weil Disney darlegen muss, dass sie von Anfang an, also vor der Corona Zeit, die Absicht hatten, den Film parallel über Disney Plus rauszubringen. 
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass SJ Anwälte spätestens mit dem Mulan Release mal bei Disney angefragt haben, wie das mit dem Release ausschaut. Und da der Vertrag wohl darauf ausgelegt war, dass ihre Tantiemen vom Box Office abhängig sind, hat der parallele Release auf der Streamingplattform natürlich für potentielle Einnahmeverluste gesorgt. Damit hätte Disney den Vertrag untergraben. Der Konzern hätte eigentlich den Vertrag neu verhandeln müssen, aber laut SJ Anwälten scheint das ja nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein (ist übrigens alles im 19seitigen Strafantrag nachzulesen, falls jemand wieder mit Hören sagen kommt  )

Abseits davon, wer glaubt, dass SJ kein Land mehr in der Filmbranche sieht, der glaubt auch, dass es vier Indiana Jones Filme gab. Die Frau ist too big to fail und abseits davon, gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen sind Teil des Business. George Miller hat ja immer noch für WB gearbeitet, Apple und Samsung arbeiten trotz aller Klagewellen zusammen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine persönliche Befragung ist durchaus Teil einer validen Möglichkeit, zu einem objektiven Urteil zu kommen.


Aber klar doch, ich bin mir sicher die meisten Mafiabosse haben auch nie was Böses gemacht, ihre zivilen Freunde bzw. ihre nicht involvierten Familienmitglieder haben nach einer persönlichen Befragung die valide Möglichkeit wahr genommen, zu einem objektiven Urteil zu kommen - eindeutig unschuldig.
Also bis zum 1. April ist schon noch was hin.


Worrel schrieb:


> Generell gilt:
> Jemand, der verurteilt wurde und für seine Tat gebüßt hat, hat quasi wieder eine reine Weste.
> Wer noch nie in seinem Leben was falsch gemacht hat, werfe den ersten Stein.


Der letzte Satz, ist einer der dämlichsten Sprüche die ich kenne, die aber am meisten zitiert und deswegen "wahr" sein sollen.
Das verneine ich entschieden.
Es gibt nun mal auch beim "falsch machen im Leben" eine klare Hierarchie bzw. Schweregrad.
Ein Kind, daß mal einen Lutscher hat mitgehen lassen, ein Autofahrer der mal zu schnell war, soll demnach auf der selben Ebene stehen wie ein Pädophiler, der seinen Trieben nachgibt?
Meiner Meinung nach kann der Lutscherdieb mit einem ganzen LKW voller Abbruchsteine anfangen zu werfen.
Nicht nur, daß er seine Adoptivtochter so weit gegroomt hat, daß sie "freiwillig" mit ihm eine Beziehung einging, zusätzlich hat er noch Dylan Farrow als kleines Kind missbraucht.
Eine wirkliche Strafe hat der Mann nie bekommen, konnte sich halt geschickt rauswinden.
Soviel zu der tollen reinen Weste.



Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist genau dieser Punkt gerade bei Polanski das Problem, da ER ja meint, seine Strafe abgesessen zu haben.
> Andererseits: Eine Gefängnisstrafe hat ja den Sinn, daß derjenige über seine Taten nachdenkt und seine Fehler einsieht.
> Das könnte bei Polanski in den vergangenen 45 Jahren(!) durchaus passiert sein.


Wenn er über seine Taten nachgedacht und seine Fehler eingesehen hätte, hätte er Manns genug sein müßen, die mögliche Strafe (beziehungsweise Verfahren) zu akzeptieren, anstatt sich durch gezieltes Entziehen und Aufenthalt in entsprechend auslieferungsfreien Ländern einem Verfahren und einem möglichen Urteil zu verweigern.
Es kann nicht Sinn bzw. Freibrief sein, durch einfach jahrzehntelanges Untertauchen bzw. Flucht auf die Verjährung zu setzen.
Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, sollten wir natürlich auch Mord verjähren lassen, warum denn nicht?
Hauptsache der Täter hat seinen Fehler eingesehen.
Wenn es nicht so ernst wäre könnte ich mich kaputtlachen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Aber klar doch, ich bin mir sicher die meisten Mafiabosse haben auch nie was Böses gemacht, ihre zivilen Freunde bzw. ihre nicht involvierten Familienmitglieder haben nach einer persönlichen Befragung die valide Möglichkeit wahr genommen, zu einem objektiven Urteil zu kommen - eindeutig unschuldig.
> Also bis zum 1. April ist schon noch was hin.


Stimmt, deshalb darfst du auch gerne *den ganzen Satz *lesen, auch den essentiellen Teil, den du gedanklich ausgeblendet hast:
_"Eine persönliche Befragung ist durchaus *Teil einer *validen Möglichkeit, zu einem objektiven Urteil zu kommen."_

Natürlich kann man durch eine Täter Befragung *alleine *nicht zu einem objektiven Urteil kommen. Aber gerade in Zeiten des Internets und einem Jahrzehnte alten Vorfall eines international bekannten Regisseurs gibt es genug Hintergrundinfos.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal auch beim "falsch machen im Leben" eine klare Hierarchie bzw. Schweregrad.
> Ein Kind, daß mal einen Lutscher hat mitgehen lassen, ein Autofahrer der mal zu schnell war, soll demnach auf der selben Ebene stehen wie ein Pädophiler, der seinen Trieben nachgibt?


Surprise: Auch da gibt es Abstufungen - sowohl in der Motivation, der Situation, der Schwere der Tat als auch der Schwere der Schäden, die dem Opfer zugefügt wurden.
Auch wenn es falsch klingt und ist, kann das unter gegebenen Umständen für das Opfer sogar ein schönes Erlebnis gewesen sein; auf der anderen Seite stehen natürlich Fälle, in denen schwerste psychische und/oder physische Schäden entstehen.

Zudem gibt es auch Fälle, die kurz vor der Volljährigkeit stattfanden und Opfer, die erwachsener, also älter aussehen, als sie sind und bei einer Frage nach ihrem Alter lügen.

dh: So klar ist das mit der Hierarchie im Einzelfall nicht unbedingt. 


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann der Lutscherdieb mit einem ganzen LKW voller Abbruchsteine anfangen zu werfen.


Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir als Zivilisation innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahrtausende eigentlich Fortschritte gemacht haben.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nicht nur, daß er seine Adoptivtochter so weit gegroomt hat, daß sie "freiwillig" mit ihm eine Beziehung einging,


... als sie zwanzig Jahre(!) alt war. Ein Alter, in dem man eigentlich wissen sollten, mit wem man eine Beziehung eingehen will.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> zusätzlich hat er noch Dylan Farrow als kleines Kind missbraucht.


- behauptet diese. Ihr Bruder , der an besagtem Nachmittag auf sie aufpassen sollte, behauptet hingegen was anderes.

Als Unbeteiligte können wir allenfalls feststellen, daß die Zustände dort ganz schön bescheiden waren. Es wurde laut Wikipedia übrigens von einer Mißbrauchsklinik offiziell festgestellt, daß die Adoptivtochter *nicht *sexuell mißbraucht wurde.
(Quelle)


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Strafe hat der Mann nie bekommen, konnte sich halt geschickt rauswinden.
> Soviel zu der tollen reinen Weste.


Die Tat konnte ihm nicht bewiesen werden und gibt eine durchaus glaubhafte alternative Version, in der Allen unschuldig ist.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Es kann nicht Sinn bzw. Freibrief sein, durch einfach jahrzehntelanges Untertauchen bzw. Flucht auf die Verjährung zu setzen.
> Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, sollten wir natürlich auch Mord verjähren lassen, warum denn nicht?


Wenn es zB über 50 Jahre her ist und von dem Täter keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht: warum denn nicht?

Ich sehe zB keinen Sinn darin, die letzten originären Nazis, die jetzt ~95 Jahre alt sind, noch großartig wegen ihrer Taten in KZs zu verklagen.
Davon wird keiner der Getöteten wieder lebendig.
Entweder hat er sich Gedanken gemacht und geändert - oder eben nicht. In letzterem Fall wird er sich auch durch eine Strafe nicht mehr umstimmen lassen.
Als 95jähriger stellt er keine Gefahr mehr da.
Wenn er dennoch zB bei Rechtsextremen hetzen würde, könnte man ihn *deswegen *drankriegen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch wenn es falsch klingt und ist, kann das unter gegebenen Umständen für das Opfer sogar ein schönes Erlebnis gewesen seinauf der anderen Seite stehen natürlich Fälle, in denen schwerste psychische und/oder physische Schäden entstehen.


Es klingt nicht nur falsch, es ist es auch - in einem Satz Opfer und schönes Erlebnis zu quetschen ist einfach nur krank - insbesondere wenn wir von minderjährigen Opfern ausgehen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Zudem gibt es auch Fälle, die kurz vor der Volljährigkeit stattfanden und Opfer, die erwachsener, also älter aussehen, als sie sind und bei einer Frage nach ihrem Alter lügen.


Ein der beliebtesten Ausreden "sie hat gesagt sie wäre 18 Jahre (inzwischen reden sie sich mit 16 raus) und sie war geschminkt".
Vielleicht bin ich da vorbelastet, da ich an der Türe die Kids reihenweise aussortiert habe.
Aber aus nächster Nähe, an der Sprache, am Verhalten, am Körperbau, sollte nach spätestens 5 Minuten auch für einen Laien sofort klar werden, daß da was nicht stimmt, egal wie aufreizend oder wieviel Spachtelmasse im Gesicht klebt.
Im Zweifel (der garantiert da ist) müßte die Frage nach dem Ausweis oder dem Führerschein dann völlig natürlich sein, egal wie sehr die Klöten zwischen den Beinen drücken.


Worrel schrieb:


> ... als sie zwanzig Jahre(!) alt war. Ein Alter, in dem man eigentlich wissen sollten, mit wem man eine Beziehung eingehen will.


Das Grooming startete schon viel früher und die psychische und geistige Abhängigkeit eines Schutzbefohlenen ist schwer wieder in "normale" Bahnen zu lenken.


> “Both Allen’s doorman and the building manager testified in court to having seen Soon-Yi visit Allen many times during her senior year of high school and first year of college,” the documentary reveals. “Allen’s housekeeper testified she found what she believed to be semen stains on the sheets and condom wrappers in the wastebasket after Soon-Yi’s visits, while Soon-Yi was still in high school.”


Mit der Argumentation kann man eine Menge Straftäter laufen lassen, jeder Loverboy wird sich darüber sicherlich freuen bzw. die Opfer von Zwangsprostitution, die oft die brutalsten Täter noch verteidigen.


Worrel schrieb:


> - behauptet diese. Ihr Bruder , der an besagtem Nachmittag auf sie aufpassen sollte, behauptet hingegen was anderes.


Da du es so mit Abwiegen hast, was wiegt wohl schwerer?
Der weitreichende Fehler eines Jugendlichen der nicht auf seine Schwester aufgepasst hat wie er es sollte und das vor aller Welt eingestehen müßte Jahre später (und deswegen lügt, daß sich die Balken biegen laut genügend anderer Zeugen) oder die Aussage eines missbrauchten Kindes, daß selbst Jahrzehnte danach felsenfest darauf beharrt und jedesmal wenn es mal wieder einen öffentlichen Preis für Woody Allen gibt zu einer entsprechenden Reaktion getriggert wird (anstatt es einfach auf sich beruhen zu lassen, wenn es denn eine Falschaussage gewesen sein soll - denn außer auf ihr Betreiben, würde der Mantel des Schweigens darüber liegen)


Worrel schrieb:


> Als Unbeteiligte können wir allenfalls feststellen, daß die Zustände dort ganz schön bescheiden waren. Es wurde laut Wikipedia übrigens von einer Mißbrauchsklinik offiziell festgestellt, daß die Adoptivtochter *nicht *sexuell mißbraucht wurde.


Ja die von Woody Allen bezahlt wurde, witzigerweise nie die Beteiligten gesehen oder befragt hat, Ferndiagnosen erstellt und so weiter.
Alle judikativ Beteiligten haben dieses Gutachten als das angesehen was es ist und es verworfen.
Nicht nur den Anfang lesen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Die Tat konnte ihm nicht bewiesen werden und gibt eine durchaus glaubhafte alternative Version, in der Allen unschuldig ist.


Jo auf dem alternativen Planeten "Es gibt keinen sexuellen Missbrauch in der Kirche nur Vorwürfe" auf dem du bestimmt auch wohnst.
Der Mann hatte eine "Affäre" mit einer 16 jährigen und einer 17 jährigen (Engelhardt, Nelkin), die er auch meisterlich manipulierte und von denen man weiß (und Engelhardt hat durch die Blume durchblicken lassen, daß es auch noch jüngere gab)
Er hat seine Adoptivtochter gegroomt und dann geheiratet, in seiner perversen Welt wahrscheinlich die Krönung seines "sexuellen Schaffens".
Wenn es faucht, kratzt und beißt ist es eine Katze, so wie Dylans Aussagen bei den bekannten sexuellen Vorlieben Woody Allens wohl weit schwerer wiegen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn es zB über 50 Jahre her ist und von dem Täter keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht: warum denn nicht?


Ja und hier breche ich ab, ich komm mit der Einstellung einfach nicht klar, alles weitere erübrigt sich.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Es klingt nicht nur falsch, es ist es auch - in einem Satz Opfer und schönes Erlebnis zu quetschen ist einfach nur krank - insbesondere wenn wir von minderjährigen Opfern ausgehen.


Ich schrieb "unter gegebenen Umständen". Und es geht um die Formulierung "ein Pädophiler, der seinen Trieben nachgibt".
Das kann zB sein, daß der Täter nur an sich selbst rumspielt und das Opfer zusehen lässt.

Oder wenn man als Parallele einen 35järigen Täter nimmt, der mit einem gleichalten "Opfer" "seinen Trieben nachgibt", kann dies sowohl Vergewaltigung als auch einvernehmlichen Sex beschreiben.

Daher könnte es im Fall von frühreifen, mündigen Opfern durchaus den Fall geben, daß ein Gesetz gebrochen wurde, aber kein Schaden entstanden ist.
Die Betonung liegt auf "könnte".
Zu beachten ist dabei auch, daß die relevanten Altersgrenzen selbst bei entsprechender objektiver Erstellung nur einen Durchschnittswert abgeben. Eine aus dem Gesetz abgeleitete Aussage "ab 18 weiß jeder mit ausreichender Einschätzung der Folgen, mit wem er Sex haben will und mit wem er keinen Sex haben sollte" trifft nicht auf jeden zu.
Es gibt sowohl jüngere als auch ältere Menschen, auf die diese Aussage nicht zutrifft.

Das ist allerdings keine Ausrede, um jetzt mit Minderjährigen Sex haben zu können.

Wenn man allerdings begangene Taten verurteilend bewerten will, muß man den jeweiligen Einzelfall beurteilen.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ein der beliebtesten Ausreden "sie hat gesagt sie wäre 18 Jahre (inzwischen reden sie sich mit 16 raus) und sie war geschminkt".


Tja. Von "geschminkt" habe ich gar nichts geschreiben. Es ging schlicht darum, wie alt Menschen aussehen.
Und daß manche älter aussehen als sie sind (und andere jünger), ist schlicht eine statistische Tatsache.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das Grooming startete schon viel früher und die psychische und geistige Abhängigkeit eines Schutzbefohlenen ist schwer wieder in "normale" Bahnen zu lenken.


Laut Wikipedia hatten Allen und die Adoptivtochter kaum Kontakt gehabt, bevor sie 19 oder 20 war. Schlechte Voraussetzung für "begann schon viel früher".


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Mit der Argumentation kann man eine Menge Straftäter laufen lassen, jeder Loverboy wird sich darüber sicherlich freuen bzw. die Opfer von Zwangsprostitution, die oft die brutalsten Täter noch verteidigen.


"Senior in high school" bedeutet 17/18 Jahre - wenn das also stimmt, wäre das immer noch kein großes Problem.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da du es so mit Abwiegen hast, was wiegt wohl schwerer?
> Der weitreichende Fehler eines Jugendlichen der nicht auf seine Schwester aufgepasst hat wie er es sollte und das vor aller Welt eingestehen müßte Jahre später (und deswegen lügt, daß sich die Balken biegen laut genügend anderer Zeugen) oder die Aussage eines missbrauchten Kindes, daß selbst Jahrzehnte danach felsenfest darauf beharrt und jedesmal wenn es mal wieder einen öffentlichen Preis für Woody Allen gibt zu einer entsprechenden Reaktion getriggert wird (anstatt es einfach auf sich beruhen zu lassen, wenn es denn eine Falschaussage gewesen sein soll - denn außer auf ihr Betreiben, würde der Mantel des Schweigens darüber liegen)


Die Abhängigkeit zu einer Schutzbefohlenen kann ebensogut andersherum funktionieren: Genauso gut könnte Mia Farrow  sie dazu angestiftet haben, daß so zu sagen und mit entsprechender Intensität/Wiederholung glaubt das Opfer das dann selbst.
Genauso gut kann der Bruder auch so darauf beharren, das jetzt endlich die Wahrheit ans Licht kommen soll, auch wenn seine Familie (was auch immer noch davon übrig ist) dabei zu Bruch geht



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja die von Woody Allen bezahlt wurde, witzigerweise nie die Beteiligten gesehen oder befragt hat, Ferndiagnosen erstellt und so weiter.


Mööp. Vollkommen falsch.
Das wurde von der Polizei in Auftrag gegeben und Interviews mit Dylan geführt.
(Quelle)


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Jo auf dem alternativen Planeten "Es gibt keinen sexuellen Missbrauch in der Kirche nur Vorwürfe" auf dem du bestimmt auch wohnst.
> Der Mann hatte eine "Affäre" mit einer 16 jährigen und einer 17 jährigen (Engelhardt, Nelkin), die er auch meisterlich manipulierte und von denen man weiß (und Engelhardt hat durch die Blume durchblicken lassen, daß es auch noch jüngere gab)
> Er hat seine Adoptivtochter gegroomt und dann geheiratet, in seiner perversen Welt wahrscheinlich die Krönung seines "sexuellen Schaffens".


Letzten Endes geht es darum, ob er Gesetze gebrochen und Leuten Schaden zugefügt hat.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> und  krampfhaft versucht Typen wie Woody Allen als unschuldig darzustellen


TUe ich nicht. Ich sage nur, daß  bei den 16-17jährigen rein faktisch ein Gesetz gebrochen worden sein mag, was aber letztendlich zu keinem Schaden geführt haben könnte.
Und da außer Allens Darstellung der Ereignisse noch weitere gegensätzliche Aussagen existieren, ist es teilweise fraglich, was denn wirklich passiert ist.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja und ab hier breche ich ab, jemand der Mörder frei Haus gehen lassen will


- wenn man denen nach 50 Jahren(!) erst den Prozeß macht.

Sieh das mal im zeitlichen Zusammenhang:
Es geht darum, daß da zB ein 70jähriger auf der Anklagebank sitzt für etwas, das er als 20jähriger(!) getan hat... das ist über ein halbes Menschenleben her. 

Strafen dienen  zur Läuterung, Wiedergutmachung, Verhinderung von Folgetaten und Abschreckung.
Was soll das nach so langer Zeit noch bringen?


----------



## Batze (1. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> - wenn man denen nach 50 Jahren(!) erst den Prozeß macht.
> 
> Sieh das mal im zeitlichen Zusammenhang:
> Es geht darum, daß da zB ein 70jähriger auf der Anklagebank sitzt für etwas, das er als 20jähriger(!) getan hat... das ist über ein halbes Menschenleben her.


Also würdest du auch einen 80 Jährigen Alt Nazi der für tausende von Morden im schlimmsten Ausmaß verantwortlich war einfach so gehen lassen? Und die meisten von denen haben versteckt sogar ein sehr gutes Leben geführt. Also laut deinem Reden kann so ein Menschlicher Abschaum auch einfach so weitergehen.
Tolle Einstellung die du da hast.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also würdest du auch einen 80 Jährigen Alt Nazi der für tausende von Morden im schlimmsten Ausmaß verantwortlich war einfach so gehen lassen? Und die meisten von denen haben versteckt sogar ein sehr gutes Leben geführt. Also laut deinem Reden kann so ein Menschlicher Abschaum auch einfach so weitergehen.
> Tolle Einstellung die du da hast.


Zum einen:
Der Altnazi müßte für die Verantwortlichkeit für tausende von Morden entsprechend weit oben in der Karriereleiter gestanden haben, also auch ein gewisses Alter vorweisen. Wenn wir jetzt mal annehmen, daß er 45 daher 25 Jahre alt war, dann ist der heute 101.
Was für einen Sinn macht es, einem 101jährigen einen Prozeß zu machen?

Ein heute 80jähriger "Altnazi" wäre übrigens 1945 ganze vier(!) Jahre alt gewesen ...

Und mal ganz doof gefragt: was hat denn die Justiz die ganzen 75 Jahre(!) seit Kriegsende gemacht, daß die erst 2021 auf die Idee kommen, dem mal den Prozeß zu machen? Gerade WENN der "tausende von Morden" zu verantworten hat?


Seit Nazideutschland gab es hierzulande keinen mehr, der für >1000 Tote verantwortlich ist, daher ist diese Größenordnung als Diskussionsgrundlage denkbar schlecht geeignet. 
Ausnahmen kann man a) immer machen und b) ggfalls auch mal schneller als 75 Jahre lang recherchieren und einen Prozeß zeitnah starten.


----------



## Batze (1. August 2021)

Meine Frage war ja nicht ob es solche noch gibt, sondern eher das wenn wie du darauf deine Meinung sehen würdest.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Meine Frage war ja nicht ob es solche noch gibt, sondern eher das wenn wie du darauf deine Meinung sehen würdest.


Was ich ja mit letztem Post beantwortet habe.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Oktober 2021)

Scarlett und die Maus mögen sich jetzt wieder. 









						Scarlett Johansson and Disney Settle ‘Black Widow’ Pay Lawsuit
					

Scarlett Johansson and Disney have reached a settlement over her blockbuster lawsuit that accused the studio of sabotaging the theatrical release of “Black Widow” to prop up Disney Plus…




					variety.com
				




„_I am happy to have resolved our differences with Disney. I’m incredibly proud of the work we’ve done together over the years and have greatly enjoyed my creative relationship with the team. I look forward to continuing our collaboration in years to come_.“


----------



## fud1974 (1. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Scarlett und die Maus mögen sich jetzt wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL! Die most-businesslike Aussage ever. Hat ihr Management schön geschrieben.. 

".. our collaboration in years to come"

Wie darf man sich das vorstellen? Tausend Rückblenden zu Black Widow? 
Oder Multiverse -> "Ist eh alles egal jetzt?"

Das ist ja wie mit Gwyneth Paltrow: "Ich mach nie wieder Marvel!"

Disney (Koffer hinstell, Geldscheine schauen an der Seite raus)

"Nun gut.. einmal noch! Kurz!" 
(Geräusch einer anlaufenden Geldpresse im Hintergrund..)
".. obwohl, von einem künstlerisch-intellektuellen Standpunkt her wäre natürlich auch eine längere Zusammenarbeit durchaus im Rahmen des möglichen!"



Ach ja, Natalie Portman.. da war ja auch noch was..

"Ich bin raaaauuss!! Niee wieder Maaaarvel!! Shalalala! Schreibt mich raus aus der Handlung!"

(Disney Mäuse im Hintergrund aktiv)

"Oh!! Ich als Mighty Thor? Wo muss ich unterschreiben??"

 

Ich find es nur amüsant, irgendwie kriegen sie sie alle.


----------



## Vordack (1. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Scarlett Johansson and Disney Settle ‘Black Widow’ Pay Lawsuit
> 
> 
> Scarlett Johansson and Disney have reached a settlement over her blockbuster lawsuit that accused the studio of sabotaging the theatrical release of “Black Widow” to prop up Disney Plus…
> ...



Nachdem ich Black Widow gesehen habe meine einzige Meinung dazu: "Oh nein, bitte nicht..."


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube, bei Marvel ist sie weiterhin raus, aber es gab ja bereits ein neues Projekt mit Disney, als schon die ersten Meldungen zur Klage kamen.


----------



## fud1974 (1. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei Marvel ist sie weiterhin raus, aber es gab ja bereits ein neues Projekt mit Disney, als schon die ersten Meldungen zur Klage kamen.



Ja, das vermute ich ja auch dass es eher um Disney Projekte geht.. aber das hätte meine Narrative zerstört! 

Wobei.. so gaaanz ausschließen kann man ja Marvel nie.


----------

